# ذات الله



## الرب نوري99 (20 يونيو 2014)

*هل ذات الله هي الآب ام الابن ؟
هل الله هو اللاهوت والابن هو ذات الآب الذي يعبر عن الآب ؟*


----------



## أَمَة (21 يونيو 2014)

سؤالك مشوش يا إبني ويعبر عن تفكير مثله. لا نستطيع أن نفهم الله من خلال فكرنا بل من خلال قبولنا لكلمته في الكتاب المقدس، كلمته الذي صار جسدا وحل بيننا كما يقول إنجيل يوحنا الأصحاح 1:

1. فِي الْبَدْءِ كَانَ الْكَلِمَةُ وَالْكَلِمَةُ كَانَ عِنْدَ اللَّهِ وَكَانَ الْكَلِمَةُ اللَّهَ.
14. وَالْكَلِمَةُ صَارَ جَسَداً وَحَلَّ بَيْنَنَا وَرَأَيْنَا مَجْدَهُ مَجْداً كَمَا لِوَحِيدٍ مِنَ الآبِ مَمْلُوءاً نِعْمَةً وَحَقّاً.

كلمة الله = اقنوم الإبن = السيد المسيح = الله الظاهر في الجسد، تجسد ليخبرنا عن الله كما يقول نفس الإنجيل والأصحاح:

18. اَللَّهُ لَمْ يَرَهُ أَحَدٌ قَطُّ. اَلاِبْنُ الْوَحِيدُ الَّذِي هُوَ فِي حِضْنِ الآبِ هُوَ خَبَّرَ.

لولا تجسد الرب لبقي الإنسان جاهلا في معرفة الله ولبقيت معرفته محصورة في فكرة كونها الإنسان بنفسه، و كل فكر إنساني عن الله خارج الكتاب المقدس هو وثن من صنع الإنسان.

الله ثالوث واحد غير منفصل وغير متجزء... لا فصل بين الآب والإبن والروح القدس.

عرفنا أن الله ثالوث واحد غير متجزء أو منفصل من الكتاب المقدس في عهديه كما شاء أن يظهر لنا .

في بداية العهد القديم يظهر لنا الثالوب في سفر التكوين الأصحاح الأول عندما نقرأ:

1. فِي الْبَدْءِ خَلَقَ اللهُ السَّمَاوَاتِ وَالارْضَ.
2. وَكَانَتِ الارْضُ خَرِبَةً وَخَالِيَةً وَعَلَى وَجْهِ الْغَمْرِ ظُلْمَةٌ وَرُوحُ اللهِ يَرِفُّ عَلَى وَجْهِ الْمِيَاهِ.
3. وَقَالَ اللهُ: «لِيَكُنْ نُورٌ» فَكَانَ نُورٌ. 

الله خلق خلق السماوات والأرض ...
روحه كان يرف على وجه المياه 
وبكلمته (قال ليكن) كان كل شيء: النور والنهار والليل وكل الخليقة.

في نفس السفر نقرأ في العدد 26 قول الله عن خلق الإنسان:

وَقَالَ اللهُ: «نَعْمَلُ الانْسَانَ عَلَى صُورَتِنَا كَشَبَهِنَا فَيَتَسَلَّطُونَ عَلَى سَمَكِ الْبَحْرِ وَعَلَى طَيْرِ السَّمَاءِ وَعَلَى الْبَهَائِمِ وَعَلَى كُلِّ الارْضِ وَعَلَى جَمِيعِ الدَّبَّابَاتِ الَّتِي تَدِبُّ عَلَى الارْضِ». 
الله يقول صورتنا كشبهنا وليس صورتي كشبهي. وهذا ليس للتفخيم إذ لا يوجد تفخيم في اللغة العبرية. الأدلة كثيرة في العهد القديم، نأخذ المزيد من سفر التكوين الأصحاح 18، حيث الكلام عن حضور الرب في هيئة ثلاثة رجال الى خيمة إبراهيم وسارة:

1. وَظَهَرَ لَهُ الرَّبُّ عِنْدَ بَلُّوطَاتِ مَمْرَا وَهُوَ جَالِسٌ فِي بَابِ الْخَيْمَةِ وَقْتَ حَرِّ النَّهَارِ
2. فَرَفَعَ عَيْنَيْهِ وَنَظَرَ وَاذَا ثَلاثَةُ رِجَالٍ وَاقِفُونَ لَدَيْهِ. فَلَمَّا نَظَرَ رَكَضَ لِاسْتِقْبَالِهِمْ مِنْ بَابِ الْخَيْمَةِ وَسَجَدَ الَى الارْضِ
3. وَقَالَ: «*يَا سَيِّدُ* انْ كُنْتُ قَدْ وَجَدْتُ نِعْمَةً* فِي عَيْنَيْكَ* فَلا تَتَجَاوَزْ عَبْدَكَ.
4. لِيُؤْخَذْ قَلِيلُ مَاءٍ وَاغْسِلُوا ارْجُلَكُمْ وَاتَّكِئُوا تَحْتَ الشَّجَرَةِ
5. فَاخُذَ كِسْرَةَ خُبْزٍ فَتُسْنِدُونَ قُلُوبَكُمْ ثُمَّ تَجْتَازُونَ لانَّكُمْ قَدْ مَرَرْتُمْ عَلَى عَبْدِكُمْ». فَقَالُوا: «هَكَذَا تَفْعَلُ كَمَا تَكَلَّمْتَ».
6. فَاسْرَعَ ابْرَاهِيمُ الَى الْخَيْمَةِ الَى سَارَةَ وَقَالَ: «اسْرِعِي بِثَلاثِ كَيْلاتٍ دَقِيقا سَمِيذا. اعْجِنِي وَاصْنَعِي خُبْزَ مَلَّةٍ».
7. ثُمَّ رَكَضَ ابْرَاهِيمُ الَى الْبَقَرِ وَاخَذَ عِجْلا رَخْصا وَجَيِّدا وَاعْطَاهُ لِلْغُلامِ فَاسْرَعَ لِيَعْمَلَهُ.
8. ثُمَّ اخَذَ زُبْدا وَلَبَنا وَالْعِجْلَ الَّذِي عَمِلَهُ وَوَضَعَهَا قُدَّامَهُمْ. وَاذْ كَانَ هُوَ وَاقِفا لَدَيْهِمْ تَحْتَ الشَّجَرَةِ اكَلُوا.
9. وَقَالُوا لَهُ: «ايْنَ سَارَةُ امْرَاتُكَ؟» فَقَالَ: «هَا هِيَ فِي الْخَيْمَةِ».
10. فَقَالَ: «*انِّي ارْجِعُ* الَيْكَ نَحْوَ زَمَانِ الْحَيَاةِ وَيَكُونُ لِسَارَةَ امْرَاتِكَ ابْنٌ». وَكَانَتْ سَارَةُ سَامِعَةً فِي بَابِ الْخَيْمَةِ وَهُوَ وَرَاءَهُ -
11. وَكَانَ ابْرَاهِيمُ وَسَارَةُ شَيْخَيْنِ مُتَقَدِّمَيْنِ فِي الايَّامِ وَقَدِ انْقَطَعَ انْ يَكُونَ لِسَارَةَ عَادَةٌ كَالنِّسَاءِ.
12. فَضَحِكَتْ سَارَةُ فِي بَاطِنِهَا قَائِلَةً: «ابَعْدَ فَنَائِي يَكُونُ لِي تَنَعُّمٌ وَسَيِّدِي قَدْ شَاخَ!»
13. فَقَالَ الرَّبُّ لابْرَاهِيمَ: «لِمَاذَا ضَحِكَتْ سَارَةُ قَائِلَةً: افَبِالْحَقِيقَةِ الِدُ وَانَا قَدْ شِخْتُ؟
14. هَلْ يَسْتَحِيلُ عَلَى الرَّبِّ شَيْءٌ؟ فِي الْمِيعَادِ *ارْجِعُ الَيْكَ* نَحْوَ زَمَانِ الْحَيَاةِ وَيَكُونُ لِسَارَةَ ابْنٌ».


نرى ان الكلام عن ثلاثة رجال ولكن إبراهيم يكلمهم بلغة المفرد قائلا: "*يَا سَيِّدُ* انْ كُنْتُ قَدْ وَجَدْتُ نِعْمَةً*فِي عَيْنَيْكَ* فَلا تَتَجَاوَزْ عَبْدَكَ." 
وهم حين يتكلمون يتكلمون بلغة المفرد أيضا قائلين:
"*انِّي ارْجِعُ* الَيْكَ نَحْوَ زَمَانِ الْحَيَاةِ وَيَكُونُ لِسَارَةَ امْرَاتِكَ ابْنٌ"
" فِي الْمِيعَادِ *ارْجِعُ الَيْكَ* نَحْوَ زَمَانِ الْحَيَاةِ وَيَكُونُ لِسَارَةَ ابْنٌ"

اكتفي بهذا القدر من العهد القديم. 
في العهد الجديد. كلنا نعرف قول الرب يسوع المسيح قبل صعوده الى السماء حين أوصى تلاميذه في متى 28:

19. فَاذْهَبُوا وَتَلْمِذُوا جَمِيعَ الأُمَمِ وَعَمِّدُوهُمْ بِاسْمِ الآبِ وَالاِبْنِ وَالرُّوحِ الْقُدُسِ.
20. وَعَلِّمُوهُمْ أَنْ يَحْفَظُوا جَمِيعَ مَا أَوْصَيْتُكُمْ بِهِ. وَهَا أَنَا مَعَكُمْ كُلَّ الأَيَّامِ إِلَى انْقِضَاءِ الدَّهْرِ». آمِينَ.

السيد يقول: "بِاسْمِ الآبِ وَالاِبْنِ وَالرُّوحِ الْقُدُسِ."
ويقول: "أَنَا مَعَكُمْ كُلَّ الأَيَّامِ إِلَى انْقِضَاءِ الدَّهْرِ"

كيف يكون معنا كل الأيام الى اقضاء الدهر وهو صاعدا الى السماء؟
الجواب لأنه الله، والله موجود في كل مكان، والله مع المؤمنين في كل الأيام. صعود السيد المسيح بالجسد لن يغير من هذه الحقيقة. وقد وعدنا بألا يتركنا يتامى كما قال في يوحنا 14:
18. لاَ أَتْرُكُكُمْ يَتَامَى. إِنِّي آتِي إِلَيْكُمْ.

لماذا وكيف ؟
لأنه أرسل الروح القدس المعزي الباقي معنا الى الأبد، كما وعد:
16. وَأَنَا أَطْلُبُ مِنَ الآبِ فَيُعْطِيكُمْ مُعَزِّياً آخَرَ لِيَمْكُثَ مَعَكُمْ إِلَى الأَبَدِ
17. رُوحُ الْحَقِّ الَّذِي لاَ يَسْتَطِيعُ الْعَالَمُ أَنْ يَقْبَلَهُ لأَنَّهُ لاَ يَرَاهُ وَلاَ يَعْرِفُهُ وَأَمَّا أَنْتُمْ فَتَعْرِفُونَهُ لأَنَّهُ مَاكِثٌ مَعَكُمْ وَيَكُونُ فِيكُمْ.


الوحدة غير المنفصلة بين الآب والإبن والروح القدس واضحة في العهد الجديد في أقوال السيد المسيح. 
أرجو أن اكون رديت عليك بقدر ما فهمت سؤالك.


----------



## peace_86 (21 يونيو 2014)

*أشكر الأخ الرب نوري على طرحه للسؤال المهم ..

وأشكر السيدة الفاضلة أمي أمة على إجابتها الشافية والكافية والوافية ..

وأحب أن أضيف آية قالها يوحنا البشير في رسالته الأولى الإصحاح الخامس: 
فإن الذين يشهدون في السماء هم ثلاثة الأب والكلمة والروح القدس وهؤلاء الثلاثة هم واحد

وهنا نقرأ أن الكتاب يخبرنا ويعلن عن ثالوث الرب دون أن يفصل كثيراً ..

نحن نعرف الرب وليس نعرف عنه فقط.. لكن معرفتنا لله جاءت بحسب بما أخبرنا به كتابنا المقدس ولا نريد أن نعطي شروحات إضافية ..*


----------



## الرب نوري99 (21 يونيو 2014)

شكراً على اجاباتكم ، انا اعلم ان الثالوث معلن عنه بالكتاب المقدس وهذا شيء واضح

لكن اريد فهم الفرق بين الاب والابن والروح القدس 

اعلم انهم ذات جوهر واحد ولا ينفصلوا عن بعض ولا يتجزأوا 

اعلم ان الابن هو المدرك عن الله الاب ومن هنا جاء سؤالي .. الابن مدرك عن الآب يعني الآب هو عبارة عن ايه بالزبط ؟ اذا كان الابن هو كلمة الله .. الآب هو ماذا ؟؟

وبتجسد المسيح طبعاً تجسد الابن اللي هو المدرك والمعلن عن الله لكن لماذا عندما كان المسيح يشير الى اللاهوت كان يشير الى الآب فقط ؟ اليس اللاهوت هو "الاب والابن الروح القدس" ؟؟

لماذا لم يقول الثالوث الذي حالل فيي وليس "الآب الذي حالل فيي "

ارجو الاجابة بشكل واضح ومفهوم وشكرا جزيلا


----------



## حياة بالمسيح (21 يونيو 2014)

الله الابن هو الله الظاهر في الجسد هو ابن الله الاب الوحيد ليس بالمعنى الحرفي بل بالمعنى الروحي الذي هو الرب يسوع المسيح وان الله الاب هو روح كما ان الله الابن  هو روح كذلك الله الروح القدس هو روح ايضا ولكن ثلاثتهما هم واحد لان الله هو واحد في ثلاثة اقانيم متحدة في جوهرها بكونها هي الله الواحد


----------



## عبد يسوع المسيح (21 يونيو 2014)

ممكن تقرا الموضوع ده ..
http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=251598


----------



## الرب نوري99 (21 يونيو 2014)

لم اجد الاجابة .. ممكن لو سمحت تجاوبني على السؤال


----------



## عبد يسوع المسيح (21 يونيو 2014)

الآب هو الله .. 
الأبن هو الله ..
الروح القدس هو الله ..
أنا مش فاهم معنى كلمة "مدرك" هل تقصد المستعلن ؟ لو تقصد كده هو الأبن المتجسد هو الله الظاهر فى الجسد فمن جهة اللاهوت الأبن قائم فى الآب والروح القدس وغير منفصلين ..
فالآب له كيان وعقل وحياة فى ذاته وكذلك الأبن وكذلك الروح القدس ..
واللاهوت طبيعة الله الآب والله الأبن والله الروح القدس وهم واحد فى جوهر الالوهة ..
حاول توضح سؤالك أكتر لو موصلتش أجابة


----------



## الرب نوري99 (22 يونيو 2014)

عبد يسوع المسيح قال:


> الآب هو الله ..
> الأبن هو الله ..
> الروح القدس هو الله ..
> أنا مش فاهم معنى كلمة "مدرك" هل تقصد المستعلن ؟ لو تقصد كده هو الأبن المتجسد هو الله الظاهر فى الجسد فمن جهة اللاهوت الأبن قائم فى الآب والروح القدس وغير منفصلين ..
> ...




راح اشرحلك انا فاهم ايه وانت احكيلي اذا في اغلاط وجاوب على سؤالي لو سمحت

الله هو آب وابن وروح قدس ، ثلاث اقانيم ذات جوهر واحد غير منفصلين، الابن هو المعلن عن الله

يعني الله لما تجسد، تجسد باقنوم الابن لان اللاهوت لا يرى بالتالي الجسد الذي اتخذه الله كان بمثابة حجاب على اللاهوت 

الآن الابن تجسد بمعنى ان جسد المسيح هو خاص بالابن لكن اللاهوت الذي حالل بالمسيح هو الآب والابن والروح القدس ؟؟ صح ؟

يعني لماذا المسيح كان يقول انه الاعمال اللي بيعملها هي اعمال "ابي" اللي حالل فيي !!

لماذا لم يقول هي اعمال الثالوث بالكامل لماذا اللاهوت خصه فقط للاآب وكأن الابن مثلا ليس لاهوت بل فقط جسد 

ارجو التوضيح


----------



## عبد يسوع المسيح (22 يونيو 2014)

تمام أخى الحبيب ..
ما فهمته من الجزء اﻷول صحيح ..
بالنسبة لسؤالك ..
أوﻷ .. التجسد أتحاد بين الله " اللاهوت " والجسد وليس حلول ..
السيد المسيح يوضح ماهية علاقته ومساواته لﻵب " البنوة " ..
السيد المسيح قال أكثر من مرة من رأنى رأى اﻵب وأنا واﻵب واحد وأكثر من ذلك 
بكثير ليوضح مساواته لﻵب فى جوهر لاهوته ..
نعم الذى تجسد اﻷبن ولكن اللاهوت لا ينفصل فاﻷبن قائم فى اﻵب والروح القدس ..


----------



## الرب نوري99 (22 يونيو 2014)

لم افهم


----------



## عبد يسوع المسيح (22 يونيو 2014)

طب ممكن تقولى مش فاهم أيه ؟ 
أو أيه سؤالك بطريقة مباشرة


----------



## عبد يسوع المسيح (22 يونيو 2014)

ممكن تقولى تفهم أيه من الاعداد دى ..
 ﻳﻮ 5 : 26 ﻷﻧﻪ
ﻛﻤﺎ ﺃﻥ ﺍﻵﺏ ﻟﻪ ﺣﻴﺎﺓ ﻓﻲ ﺫﺍﺗﻪ ﻛﺬﻟﻚ
ﺃﻋﻄﻰ ﺍﻻﺑﻦ ﺃﻳﻀﺎ ﺃﻥ ﺗﻜﻮﻥ ﻟﻪ ﺣﻴﺎﺓ ﻓﻲ
ﺫﺍﺗﻪ ..
 ﻳﻮ 1 : 1 ﻓﻲ ﺍﻟﺒﺪﺀ
ﻛﺎﻥ ﺍﻟﻜﻠﻤﺔ ﻭ ﺍﻟﻜﻠﻤﺔ ﻛﺎﻥ ﻋﻨﺪ ﺍﻟﻠﻪ ﻭﻛﺎﻥ
ﺍﻟﻜﻠﻤﺔ ﺍﻟﻠﻪ ..


----------



## aymonded (22 يونيو 2014)

أخي الحبيب اللي ملخبطك موضوع الوحدة بين الثالوث وموضوع ان الابن اتجسد واتحد بالجسد، والآب والروح القدس لم يتجسدوا، وفي نفس الوقت أقنوم الابن فقط من تجسد واتحد بجسم بشريتنا، وفي نفس ذات الوقت الابن لم ينفصل عن الآب ولا الروح القدس، لأن الثالوث القدوس لا ينفصل، لأن الرب نفسه قال أنا والآب واحد، طبعاً في وحدة الطبيعة، وطبعاً تعبير لاهوت الابن القصد منه أنه أقنوم الله الكلمة، وبسبب فقط عدم الدقة في التعبير أتت اللخبطة من هنا بكل تأكيد، لأن لما الناس هنا بتقول لاهوت الابن القصد منه الطبيعة الإلهية، طبعاً هناك عدم دقة شوية، التعبير مش خطأ بس عايز شوية توضيح، لأن كلمة اللاهوت بصفة عامة القصد منها طبيعة الله عموماً، أما كلمة لاهوت الابن القصد منها طبيعة الابن نفسه اللي هي نفسها طبيعة الآب والروح القدس، وفي نفس الوقت مش نقدر نقول أنه منفصل عن الآب ولا الروح القدس، لذلك الرسول بيقول عن الابن في رسالة عبرانين أنه بهاء مجده ورسم جوهره أي أنه بهاء مجد الآب ورسم جوهره وحامل كل الأشياء بكلمة قدرته، ومجد الثالوث بالطبع واحد، ليس معنى أنه بهاء مجد الآب يصبح مجده مجد آخر ...


أخي العزيز أحنا مش نقدر ندخل في أعماق الله ونفحصها فحصاً دقيقاً لنجاوب إجابة كمن استطاع ان يفحص أعماق الله، بل حسب ما أُعلن لنا نتكلم، وبحسب ما لنا شركة مع الله في الابن الوحيد نتكلم، لأن ما رأيناه وسمعناه وشاهدناه ولمسته أيدينا من جهة كلمة الحياة نُخبِّر عنه حسب ما نال كل واحد من نعمة، ولكي تدخل أنت أيضاً في شركة معه فتتذوق الحق على مستوى عميق بالرؤيا والخبرة، أسأل بالطبع بل واسال كثيراً كما تشاء وكيف ما تُحب، لكن ليكن عندك أولاً الشوق أن تلتلقي بالله الحي وأن تُصلي دائماً وتسعى في كل سؤال لأن يعلن لك الله عن ذاته، لأنه مكتوب: 
[ والتفت إلى تلاميذه وقال كل شيء قد دُفع إليَّ من أبي وليس أحد يعرف من هو الابن إلا الآب، ولا من هو الآب إلا الابن، *ومن أراد* الابن أن يُعلن له ] (لوقا 10: 22)
​


----------



## aymonded (22 يونيو 2014)

*هذه لنكات هامة متصله بهذا الموضوع
** 1 - الأخطاء الثلاثة التي يقع فيها الإنسان البعيد عن الثالوث (1)*
 *2 - تابع الأخطاء الثلاثة التي يقع فيها الإنسان البعيد عن الثالوث (2)*
 *3 - لماذا نواجه صعوبات في موضوع الثالوث القدوس ؟ سلسلة شرح الثالوث الجزء الأول*
 *4 - الصعوبات التي تقف ضد فهم الإنسان للثالوث القدوس - تابع سلسلة شرح الثالوث الجزء الثاني*
 *5 - الصعوبات التي تقف ضد فهم الإنسان للثالوث : الأرقام - تابع سلسلة شرح الثالوث الجزء الثالث*
 *6 - الصعوبات التي تقف ضد فهم الإنسان للثالوث : تابع الأرقام والخليقة - تابع سلسلة شرح الثالوث الجزء الرابع*
 *7 - أتريد أن تتعلم عن الله وتعرف أسرار الثالوث !!!*
 *8 - دعوة الله العليا معلنة لنا في الثالوث القدوس - الطريق الصحيح لمعرفة الله*
 *9 - ما هي ولاده الابن من الآب وانبثاق الروح القدس !!!*


----------



## الرب نوري99 (22 يونيو 2014)

aymonded قال:


> ، وفي نفس الوقت مش نقدر نقول أنه منفصل عن الآب ولا الروح القدس، لذلك الرسول بيقول عن الابن في رسالة عبرانين أنه بهاء مجده ورسم جوهره أي أنه بهاء مجد الآب ورسم جوهره وحامل كل الأشياء بكلمة قدرته، ومجد الثالوث بالطبع واحد، ليس معنى أنه بهاء مجد الآب يصبح مجده مجد آخر ...
> 
> 
> ​



انا فهمت كل شيء ما عدا هذه النقطة !

لماذا رسم جوهر الآب فقط لماذا ليس الله بالثالوث !!
يعني احس الآب هو اللاهوت فقط والابن والروح ليس لاهوت من خلال هذه العبارة


----------



## الرب نوري99 (22 يونيو 2014)

المسيح بتجسده كان يدل على اللاهوت فقط بالآب 
لماذا ؟


----------



## aymonded (22 يونيو 2014)

الرب نوري99 قال:


> انا فهمت كل شيء ما عدا هذه النقطة !
> 
> لماذا رسم جوهر الآب فقط لماذا ليس الله بالثالوث !!
> يعني احس الآب هو اللاهوت فقط والابن والروح ليس لاهوت من خلال هذه العبارة



لأ يا غالي القصد أنه بهاء مجده ورسم جوهره، هنا أنه هو اللي بيعبر عن الآب المساوي له ويظهر مجده لنا فيه، لأن الآب يُعلن بالابن، فلا أحد يعرف الآب إلا الابن ولا أحد يعرف الابن إلا الآب، ومن اراد الأبن أن يعلن له، يعني الابن هو المعلن عن الآب، وليس بمجرد إعلان وكلام، بل بإظهار مجده الخاص في العمل الخلاصي، لأن الله لم يراه أحد قط بل الابن الوحيد الذي هو في حضن الآب هو خبَّر، يعني هو اللي أعلن لنا الآب اللي مش كنا بنشوفه ولا نعرفه ولا نقدر أن نفهمه، فالآب شهد للابن، والابن يشهد للآب، والروح القدس يشهد للآب والابن ويُعطينا كل ما للابن، لأن كل شيء من الآب بالابن في الروح القدس وده كلام الرسول نفسه في الرسائل:
​ [ لكن لنا *إله واحد الآب* الذي *منه *جميع الأشياء ونحن  له، *ورب واحد يسوع المسيح* الذي *به* جميع الأشياء ونحن به ] (1كورنثوس 8:  6)، [ لأن به (المسيح الرب) لنا كلينا قدوماً *في **روح واحد* (الروح القدس)  إلى الآب ] (أفسس 2: 18) ((كل شيء من الآب بالابن في الروح القدس))

فالإعلان إعلان واحد، لأن الرب بنفسه قال أنا والآب واحد، من رآني فقد رأى الآب، لأن كلمة بهاء مجده، ورسم جوهره، يعني بهاء الآب نفسه بيشع من الابن، لأن البهاء والمجد واحد، فهو الذي عبر عن بهاء مجد الله فيه... وأيضاً مكتوب: وليس أحد يقدر أن يقول يسوع رب إلا بالروح القدس (1كورنثوس 12: 3)، فلو دققت شوية هاتجد إعلان الثالوث القدوس ظاهر وواضح في الابن الوحيد...


----------



## aymonded (22 يونيو 2014)

الرب نوري99 قال:


> المسيح بتجسده كان يدل على اللاهوت فقط بالآب
> لماذا ؟



يا محبوب الله الحلو، مش فيه حاجة اسمها كان يدل على اللاهوت فقط بالآب، السؤال نفسه فيه لبس وتشويش، الابن اتحد بجسم بشريتنا، أي ان لاهوته اتجد بالناسوت، وهو في هذا الناسوت أخبرنا عن الآب وأعلن لنا محبته ليجعل لنا شركه معه، مش علشان يعطينا معلومات عن الآب، ولا حتى عن نفسه، فهو أعلن أنه المُخلِّص الذي أتى من عند الآب، لكي يعرفنا أن هو والآب واحد وأن طبعه ليس غريب عن الله بل هو الذي يعبر عنه ويظهر مجده، لأنه نور من نور، إله حق من إله حق، مساوي له في الجوهر، علشان كده الرسول قال ان الابن نفسه هو بهاء مجد الآب، مش مجد آخر ولا رسم جوهر آخر، وهنا تظهر وحدة الثالوث، المشكلة عندك انك فاصل بين الثالوث بسبب مشكلة الفكر الإنساني أو لأنك فاكر ان الابن بيعبر عن الآب وحده، مثل الإنسان لما يعبر عن صورة الله لأنه مخلوق على صورته ومثاله مع انه مش من نفس جوهره، فالكتاب المقدس اللي فيه إعلان بالروح، بيظهر أن لا يوجد انفصال بين الثالوث، فلابن يشهد ويعلن لنا الآب، والآب يشهد للابن ويظهر محبته بتجسد الابن، والروح القدس يشهد للآب والابن في قلوبنا حينما يُدخلنا في هذه الشركة ويعطينا كل ما للابن، حتى ندخل في الابن الحبيب ونلتصق به فننطق بروح التبني آبا أيها الآب، فلكي تفهم الثالوث لازم تعرف أن الله لم يأتي ليعطينا معلومات عنه لكي نعرفه عقلياً، بل لكي ندخل في شركة معه فيكون لنا إعلان ذاته في شركة المحبة، فنعرفه بالإعلان وإظهار ذاته لنا، لأن الموضوع معثرة للعقل، لأنه إعلان خاص يكسينا بالبرّ والمجد....
​


----------



## الرب نوري99 (30 يونيو 2014)

طيب لماذا قال المسيح " يا ابتاه اغفر لهم "

لماذا حدد الآب فقط يمهمة الغفران ؟


----------



## aymonded (30 يونيو 2014)

أخي الحبيب معرفة الثالوث تحتاج إعلان بالروح، ولفهم ما قاله المسيح الرب لازم يُفهم في إطار سرّ التجسد والإخلاء، واستيعاب معنى الصليب، لأن المسيح هنا بيتكلم بصفته وسيط بين الناس والله، يعني هو الكاهن والذبيح لأجل خطايا العالم كله وقدم نفسه كفارة، راجع رسالة العبرانيين، والرب هنا بيتكلم بإعلان أمام الجميع بصفته وسيط، لأن الغفران بييجي من الثالوث، بمعنى أن الغفران بيجي من محبة الآب بالابن في الروح القدس، بمعنى أن المسيح هو وسيط العهد: [ لأنه يوجد إله واحد ووسيط واحد بين الله والناس الإنسان يسوع المسيح ] (1تيموثاوس 2: 5)، وطبعاً هنا بيأكد على أنه صار متحداً بجسم بشريتنا وحدنا بشخصه ليبررنا فيه ويرفعنا للمستوى الإلهي الفائق...
[ ولأجل هذا هو وسيط عهد جديد لكي يكون المدعوون إذ صار موت لفداء التعديات التي في العهد الأول ينالون وعد الميراث الأبدي ] (عبرانيين 9: 15)
فالمسيح بصفته هو الذي يكفر عن الخطية تقدم نحو الاب كوسيط البشرية ليشفع فيهم فينالوا غفران خطاياهم بدمه وفدائه الخاص:
 [ الذي قدمه الله كفارة بالإيمان بدمه لإظهار بره من أجل الصفح عن الخطايا السالفة بإمهال الله ] (رومية 3: 25)
[ وهو كفارة لخطايانا ليس لخطايانا فقط بل لخطايا كل العالم أيضاً ] (1يوحنا 2: 2)
[ في هذه هي المحبة ليس إننا نحن أحببنا الله بل أنه هو أحبنا وأرسل ابنه كفارة لخطايانا ] (1يوحنا 4: 10)

عموماً إجابة سؤالك باختصار قالها الرسول في رسالة رومية: [ من هو الذي يُدين المسيح هو الذي مات بل بالحري قام أيضاً الذي هو أيضاً عن يمين الله الذي أيضاً يشفع فينا ] (رومية 8: 34)، فكيف يعلن عن ذاته شفيع ووسيط أن لم يُعلن ذالك بكلامه إلى الآب: أغفر لهم يا أبتاه، وهنا إعلان عن انه الابن الوحيد وأيضاً الوسيط والشفيع، والذي بدونه لا يستطيع أحد أن يصل للآب، وبدون توسطه وشفاعته الكفارية لا يستحق أحد الغفران قط...

فما تسأل عنه فيه الإعلان والإجابة الشخصية التي من الله الكلمة المتجسد الذي صار إنساناً مثلنا في كل شيء، اي اتحد بجسم بشريتنا بطريقة ما حسب قدرة استطاعته ووحدنا بنفسه ووقف أمام الآب ببره الخاص يشفع فينا وهو حامل بشريتنا كإله وإنسان في وقت واحد، لذلك [ لنا فيه الفداء بدمه غفران الخطايا ] (كولوسي 1: 14)
​


----------



## الرب نوري99 (1 يوليو 2014)

aymonded قال:


> (رومية 3: 25)
> [ وهو كفارة لخطايانا ليس لخطايانا فقط بل لخطايا كل العالم أيضاً ] (1يوحنا 2: 2)
> [ في هذه هي المحبة ليس إننا نحن أحببنا الله بل أنه هو أحبنا وأرسل ابنه كفارة لخطايانا ] (1يوحنا 4: 10)
> 
> ...



مش قادر الاقي اجابة لسؤالي 

بدونه لا احد يستطيع ان يصل الى الآب ..
طيب احنا هل هدفنا نصل للآب فقط ام لله المثلث الاقانيم ؟ 
لماذا نحدد فقط الآب !!!!


----------



## مونيكا 57 (1 يوليو 2014)

الرب نوري99 قال:


> *هل ذات الله هي الآب ام الابن ؟
> هل الله هو اللاهوت والابن هو ذات الآب الذي يعبر عن الآب ؟*



*الله مثلث الصفات والخاصيات الذاتية، فالله واحد في جوهره، ولكن يوجد في هذا الجوهر الواحد ثلاث خاصيات ذاتية هي الوجود والعقل والحياة، وهذه الصفات الذاتيه الثلاث أطلق عليها آباء الكنيسه لفظه:"أقانيم".

الاقنوم كلمه سريانيه الاصل يقابلها في اليونانيه كلمه (Hypostasis)، وهي تتكون من مقطعين، (Hypo)، التي تعني الكيان، و(stasis)، التي تعني الكيان، وتعنى حرفياً "تحت الكيان" أو مايقوم عليه الكيان الإلهي، فكلمه أقنوم تعني خاصيه أو صفه ذاتيه تقوم عليها الذات الإلهية، وبدونها ينعدم قيامها. لابد أن نعي أن الاقانيم الثلاثه ليست أجزاء أو أقسامأً في الجوهر الإلهي، لان الله جوهراً بسيطاً لا يقبل التجزئه أو التقسيم، وإنما الاقانيم الثلاثة هي خاصيات أو صفات ذاتيه لازمه لقيام الذات الإلهيه.

الاقانيم الثلاثه:

الله الآب: خاصيه الوجود، الله واجب الوجود من ذاته وبدونه لا يمكن تفسير الوجود أصلاً، والله واجب الوجود معناها أن الله لم يوجد من قوه خارجه عنه ولم يوجد تحت الزمن، بل هو فوق الزمن، فكل الموجودات تستمد منه الوجود، كما نقرأ في (أعمال الرسل 28:17) "به نحيا ونتحرك ونوجد"، وكلمه آب هي كلمه يونانيه تعني المصدر أو الاصل أو الوجود أو الكيان الإلهي.

الله الابن: الله عاقل وهو مصدر المعرفة في كل الوجود، سواء كان في الكائنات العاقلة، أو الكائنات غير العاقله التي تحكمها الغريزه العاقلة، كذلك نرى مصدر العقل والمعرفة في الكون المُنظم وجماله، ونقر أن وراء هذا الكون عقل مُهندس الكون الأعظم، هذه الخاصية الذاتية "العقل والمعرفة" هي أقنوم الابن أو الكلمه "اللوغوس"، فالابن هو الله من حيث هو أصل العقل والمعرفة والحكمة، وهو الاقنوم الذي تجسد فى ملء الزمان وفدا الانسان.

الله الروح القدس: خاصيته الحياة، الله حي وهو مصدر الحياة في كل الكائنات الحية، هذه الخاصية الذاتية "الحياة" هي أقنوم الروح القدس لان الروح هو الحياة، فالروح القدس هو الله من حيث هو أصل الحياه.

هذه الاقانيم الثلاثه مُتمايزه في الخاصيه فقط، لكن لها طبيعه واحده وجوهر واحد، فخاصية الوجود غير خاصيه النطق غير خاصيه الحياة، وبرغم ذلك، فالاقانيم الثلاثه متساويه في جميع الالقاب الإلهية. إذا، عقيدة التثليث حقيقة مسيحية جاءتنا من الوحي الإلهي ولم تأت إلينا من فلسفات أو أبتكار عقول، فهي تعليم إلهي وحقيقة من حقائق إيماننا المُعلن لنا من الله.

​*


----------



## aymonded (1 يوليو 2014)

الرب نوري99 قال:


> مش قادر الاقي اجابة لسؤالي
> 
> بدونه لا احد يستطيع ان يصل الى الآب ..
> طيب احنا هل هدفنا نصل للآب فقط ام لله المثلث الاقانيم ؟
> لماذا نحدد فقط الآب !!!!



أخي الحبيب ان الهدف من الخلاص هو الشركة، وكيف يكون لنا شركة بدون أن ندخل في سرّ التبني، نكون ابناء لله في الابن الوحيد، القول اننا نصل للآب من خلال الابن على أساس أننا نصير ابناء، أي أولاد الله، بحيث يكون خلاصنا مضموناً، فالوصول لالاب هنا مش معناه أننا نبصل لأقنوم واحد، القصد منه أننا نكون ابناء لله الاب في المسيح بالروح القدس الذي به نصرخ ابا ايها الآب (أرجوك أقرأ الكتاب المقدس إنجيل يوحنا كاملاً ورسالة رومية وركز على الإصحاح الثامن)، مشكلة الناس أنها فاهمه أن الخلاص هو عبارة عن الخلاص من الخطية وانتهاء خطية آدم وبعد كده نكون كويسين وعندنا أخلاق، مع أن الهدف الأساسي والغاية حسب التدبير، هي أن نكون ابناء لله في المسيح، فبكون المسيح هو الابن الوحيد وقد اتحد بنا فقد صرنا فيه وبسبب التجسد ابناء لله، وهذه البنوة ليست فكرة بل حياة نحياها، فيها نجد الله أبونا، فراجع ردي اللي رديت عليك فيه في كل الفقرات هاتجد الإجابة، ولازم تصلي وتطلب من الله أن تحيا في هذا الإيمان الحي لتتذوق البنوة، لأن الموضوع مش موضوع معلومة بل شركة وخبرة وحياة، فالحياة في الله هي حياة أبوة وبنوة بروح الحياة في المسيح يسوع، فلن نصل للأبوة بدون البنوة ولن نتذوق دالة البنين بدون روح البنوة نفسه 


[ لأنكم جميعاً ابناء الله بالايمان بالمسيح يسوع ] (غلاطية 3: 26)
[ ثم بما إنكم أبناء أرسل الله روح ابنه إلى قلوبكم صارخاً يا أبا الآب ] (غلاطية 4: 6)
[ إذ لم تأخذوا روح العبودية أيضاً للخوف بل أخذتم روح التبني الذي به نصرخ يا أبا الآب ] (رومية 8: 15)


----------



## aymonded (1 يوليو 2014)

فقط أحب أن أضع امامك هذا الموضوع الهام لأن لو استفدت به هاتصل لإجابة كل اسئلتك مش كلام ولا فكر بل بلمسة من الله نفسه وانفتاح البصيرة بالروح... وهذا الموضوع سبق وكتبته في المنتدى واشرت لشخصك العزيز إليه، وهو طبعاً مش إجابة على سؤالك ولكنه الطريق لكي تصل للمعرفة الحقيقية بإعلان مش مجرد كلام...
​___________________

*من الصلاة نتعلم أسرار الثالوث القدوس*​ 
أتريد أن تتعلم عن الله وتعرف أسرار الثالوث القدوس، أدلك على الطريق الفعال والأكيد الذي هو: [ *الصلاة *] 
الإنسان  الذي يسعى للمعرفة الإلهية بالأذن المفتوحة على كلاماً يقبله العقل، بل  ويسود عليه العقل بالتحليل والفلسفة ووضع الرأي والفكر الشخصي، بل والدخول  في الصراع مع الآخر على اللفظة الصحيحة ودقة التعليم فقط، هو لا يعلم أن في  هذا يموت الإيمان، لأن الله الخاضع للعقل هو صنم جديد يعبده الإنسان في  فكره الخاص، لأن الله ليس نظرية ولا فكر أو كلام وحوار موضوع للقناعة  العقلية في انحصار الكلام العقلي والفلسفي، لأن الله يُعلن ويكشف ذاته إله  حي وحضور مُحيي، وليس عقل ناطق أو فكر جديد أو رأيي ورأيك، الذي يحتاج  لإثبات فكر أمام فكر !!!

فينبغي أن نعلم أن الله الذي يدعو العقل إلى رؤية أعظم من الكلمات والفكر والفلسفة والمنطق، هو الإله الحي الحقيقي ...
لأننا في الطبيعة  لا نستقبل فكرة أن الشمس تدفئنا، بل نسير في نورها ونتحسس دفئها يسري في  أجسادنا فعلاً !!! والتعليم عن دفئها لا يأتي بكثرة المحاضرات بل بأخذ من  نُعلِّمُه ليسير فيها بشخصه، ليري ويشعر بنفسه بقوة دفئها الحقيقي على  مستوى الواقع العملي الفعال في كل من يصدق ويسير، ليرى بنفسه ويبصر فيحب أن  يسير فيها وقت البرد !!! وهكذا تكون خدمتنا وتعليمنا الذي نسلمه *كخبرة* لكل من نخدمه فعلاً !!!

والصلاة لله الحي  القدوس هي وحدها التي ترفعنا للمستوى الإلهي لنرى ونبصر الله شمس البرّ  الحقيقي الذي يُشرق بنوره على كل قلب يطلبه فعلاً بإيمان حي ويريد أن يبصر،  كالذي قال للرب أريد يا سيد، وذلك  حينما سأله المسيح أتريد أن تبرأ !!!

فالصلاة الحقيقية  النابعة من إيمان حي طالب الله، فأنه يبصر بهاء مجد نور الله يُشرق في قلبه  ويتعلم الأسرار الإلهية من الله نفسه، فيعرف الثالوث القدوس لا كلاماً  وحروف ومجرد فكر وفلسفة ومجموعة من النقاشات العقلية والإثباتات الفكرية  والدراسات، التي تُبطل حركة الثالوث فينا وتخرجنا عن معرفته الحقيقية ليكون  موضوع قائم للجدل والحوار الفكري وجمع المعلومات، بل نعرفه بلقاء حي مُحيي يفرح  القلب ويُنير العينين !!!

فمن يتعلم من الله  يفرح بالله، فيدخل في سر العبادة بالروح والحق، لأن المعرفة والكلام وحده  يجعل الإنسان يقف أمام حدود عقله الذي يستقبل المعلومات والتي يمكن أن  تُنسى مع الزمن والوقت أو قد تصير معثرة بل ومعضلة غير قادر على حلها، أو قد تصير فلسفة غير مفهومة في النهاية، ولكن اللقاء الشخصي وإشراق النور الحقيقي في القلب والذهن، مستحيل أن يُنسى  قط، لأنه لم يكن فكرة ومعلومة للحفظ والاستذكار والتسميع والامتحان والجدل  والإثبات، بل رؤية فرح بالبهاء والمجد الإلهي الحي:  [ لأن الله الذي قال  أن يُشرق نور من ظلمة، *هو (بنفسه) الذي أشرق* في قلوبنا لإنارة معرفة مجد الله في وجه يسوع المسيح ] (2كورنثوس 4: 6)

والسؤال الذي أحب  أطرحه أمام كل قارئ لهذا الموضوع، هل لو أنت كنت أعمى بالجسد وحدثت معك  معجزة تفتيح عينيك هل من الممكن أن تنساها ليوم مماتك وانتقالك من هذا  العالم، ألن تظل تحكي عنها عمرك كله، [ كنت أعمى والآن أُبصر ] وسيظل لك  الآن (أي ساعة الإبصار والرؤيا) هي الآن للعمر كله !!! حاضرة معك في ذهنك وفي  قلبك، وستظل تنطقها [ كنت أعمى والآن أُبصر ] !!! 
وهذا هو الفرق الكبير ما بين  المعرفة والحفظ العقلي لمعلومات الكتاب المقدس والكتب الكنسية، وبين الرؤية  على المستوى الاختباري كما تكلم عنها آباء الكنيسة القديسين !!! 
[ الذي رأيناه بعيوننا ولمسته أيدينا من جهة كلمة الحياة، فأن الحياة أظهرت وقد رأينا ونشهد للحياة الأبدية التي كانت عند الآب وأُظهرت لنا ] !!! (1يو1)

يا أحبائي أن  تحولت دعوتنا لله إلى كتاب نقرأه للمعلومة والحفظ، نُصبح عبيداً للحرف،  وعندما تُصبح الكلمات لنا هي العلامة الوحيدة الدالة على الله، يموت الله  فينا عندما تموت الكلمات ومعانيها، أو حينما نعتاد عليها، لأن الاعتياد على  الكلمات تُميتها وتجعلها عادية بالنسبة لنا !!!
ومن هُنا نقدر أن نعرف لماذا  أناس كثيرون يملوا من صلوات القداس الإلهي والصلوات الكنسية بل وأحياناً من الصلاة عموماً، وذلك لأنهم لا يرونها حية  تنبض بلقاء الله، بل هي بالنسبة لهم مجرد كلمات محفوظة يكررونها بحكم عادة  الحفظ !!! وذلك لأنهم لم يتخطوا الحفظ بالدخول بالصلاة للقاء الله الحي من  خلال هذه الكلمات التي تحمل بين طياتها قوة المجد الإلهي النابض بحضور الله  الحي !!!

فيا إخوتي الإنجيل والقداس الإلهي وكل كتب صلوات الكنيسة، لم ولن تكن مجرد نصوص  نحفظها، أو ألفاظ  نتفوه بها ونكررها كما لقوم عادة، لأننا لو حبسنا معرفة  الله وعبادته في موضوع لفظ، فأننا ننكر الروح القدس، روح الأنبياء الذين لم  يدعوننا إلى قبول كلمات ونصوص وكُتب، بل إلى رؤية وإلى إعلان تؤكده الصلاة والشركة وحركة المحبة الإلهية في الثالوث القدوس !!!

أننا نحن المسيحيين تنبض حياتنا بأسرار الله التي نتلقفها في الصلاة،  لذلك نحن نعبد الله الواحد الذي لا آخر معه ولا شريك له في جوهره، ونسجد  للآب في ابنه الوحيد ربنا يسوع المسيح بنعمة واحدة هي نعمة الروح القدس حسب  كلمات الرب المُحيية [ الله روح والذين يسجدون له، فبالروح والحق ينبغي أن  يسجدوا ] (يوحنا 4: 24) 
فنحن نعبد ونسجد  لمن أعلن عن ذاته في جوهر واحد ولاهوت واحد وربوبية واحدة، فنحن لا نسجد  لإله مجهول نعرفه كلامياً أو في عقولنا محفوظ فكرياً، بل نعبد ونسجد لمن  أرسل ابنه الوحيد في الزمان والتاريخ الإنساني فعلاً، وأنار عقولنا بتجسده،  ونقلنا من موت الخطية وحررنا من رباطات العبودية فعلاً وبموته الحقيقي  والمُحيي بالصليب الذي نكرمه، لأن فيه سرّ خلاصنا بالمسيح يسوع ربنا، وثبَّت  فينا هبة الحياة الأبدية بالقيامة، ثم فتح لنا كنوز حياة الحق، بروح الحق  المُعزي الذي يقودنا نحو حق الله في ابنه يسوع المسيح، ويغرس فينا كلمة  الحق وشهادة الحق، لنُثمر لحساب مجد الله وحده.

وهذا كله ندخل  إليه ونعيشه بالصلاة وحدها، ويتجلى كل هذا الاستعلان بكل اتساعه الحلو في  القداس الإلهي، هذا بالطبع إذا دخلنا إليه بانتباه قلب وإيمان حي قارعين  باب تعطفات الله ليكشف عن أعيننا، ويرفع البرقع الموضوع على عيون قلبنا  الداخلية، لكي نبصر ونرى الله في مجده العظيم، فنؤمن بوعي داخلي ونلتقي برب  الحياة والمجد، فنفرح جداً ونبتهج، ونتعرف على أسرار الله من فم الله الذي  يكلمنا بشخصه وبذاته، بكلام مُحيي لأنفسنا، مبدداً كل ظلمة فينا ليشرق  بنوره المبدع في داخلنا، فنفرح قائلين كنت أعمى والآن أنا أبصر ....

نور الله الذي أشرق في ملء الزمان في وجه يسوع المسيح يضيء أفكارنا وقلوبنا لنبصره حياً فينا حسب قصده، النعمة معنا كلنا آمين​


----------



## الرب نوري99 (3 يوليو 2014)

*اللي فهمته يعني احنا بنهدف نوصل للآب من خلال الابن ؟
يعني هدفنا نصل للآب فقط ؟*


----------



## عبد يسوع المسيح (3 يوليو 2014)

الرب نوري99 قال:


> *اللي فهمته يعني احنا بنهدف نوصل للآب من خلال الابن ؟
> يعني هدفنا نصل للآب فقط ؟*



*مفيش فقط لأننا لا نفصل فى ذات الله بين الآب والأبن والروح القدس ..
فهدفنا هو أن ننعم بنعمة التبنى للآب فى الأبن بالروح القدس ..​*


----------



## الرب نوري99 (3 يوليو 2014)

عبد يسوع المسيح قال:


> *مفيش فقط لأننا لا نفصل فى ذات الله بين الآب والأبن والروح القدس ..
> فهدفنا هو أن ننعم بنعمة التبنى للآب فى الأبن بالروح القدس ..​*



يعني هدفنا نوصل لله المثلث الاقانيم

لماذا اذن نحدد الآب !

حيرتوني والله :smi420:


----------



## عبد يسوع المسيح (3 يوليو 2014)

الرب نوري99 قال:


> يعني هدفنا نوصل لله المثلث الاقانيم
> 
> لماذا اذن نحدد الآب !
> 
> حيرتوني والله :smi420:



أخى الحبيب لا تتحير أبدا ..
فمشكلتك أنك تفصل بين الأقانيم وهذا خطأ ..
فأذا قلت أريد أن أتحد بالأبن فليس معنى هذا أن أتحد بالأبن فقط دونا عن اﻵب والروح القدس
فالأبن قائم فى اﻵب والروح القدس روح الأبن واﻵب وأن طلبت التبنى لﻵب أطلبه فى الأبن بالروح القدس وأن طلبت نعمة وقوة وموهبة من الروح القدس أطلبها من اﻵب فى الأبن ..
وهكذا يجب عمل وطلب كل شيئ فى الثالوث وبالثالوث لأنه الله الواحد ..


----------



## الرب نوري99 (3 يوليو 2014)

عبد يسوع المسيح قال:


> أخى الحبيب لا تتحير أبدا ..
> فمشكلتك أنك تفصل بين الأقانيم وهذا خطأ ..
> فأذا قلت أريد أن أتحد بالأبن فليس معنى هذا أن أتحد بالأبن فقط دونا عن اﻵب والروح القدس
> فالأبن قائم فى اﻵب والروح القدس روح الأبن واﻵب وأن طلبت التبنى لﻵب أطلبه فى الأبن بالروح القدس وأن طلبت نعمة وقوة وموهبة من الروح القدس أطلبها من اﻵب فى الأبن ..
> وهكذا يجب عمل وطلب كل شيئ فى الثالوث وبالثالوث لأنه الله الواحد ..



طيب بس المسيح دايما كان يؤكد لا احد يصل الى الآب الا بي .. واشياء كثيرة عندما يشير الى اللاهوت يشير الى الآب

اكيد يوجد سبب لذكرة الآب دون ذكر الاقانيم الاخرى


----------



## aymonded (3 يوليو 2014)

أخي الحبيب أراك تعود مرة أخرى لسؤالك الأول بدون أن تنتبه لكل ما قلناه سابقاً، فرجاء أولاً أخرج من ذهنك كل الكلام والأفكار اللي فيه، صفي ذهنك وانسى كل اللي تعرفه وكل اللي بتفكر فيه، وابدأ كأنك بتقرأ أول مرة وتحاول تفهم بس مع الصلاة لكي يُعلن في قلبك سرّ الله الحي الذي يعلن ذاته لكل من يُريد بغرض أن يكون له شركه معه على مستوى الواقع العملي المُعاش... كن معافي​


----------



## الرب نوري99 (5 يوليو 2014)

لو فهمت ما كان رجعت سألت
مش راضية توصل فكرة اننا نريد ان نصل للآب من خلال الابن والروح
ارى هناك تمييز للآب عن باقي الاقانيم

مصطلحاتك صعبة للاسف لا استطيع فهمها


----------



## aymonded (5 يوليو 2014)

الرب نوري99 قال:


> لو فهمت ما كان رجعت سألت
> مش راضية توصل فكرة اننا نريد ان نصل للآب من خلال الابن والروح
> ارى هناك تمييز للآب عن باقي الاقانيم
> 
> مصطلحاتك صعبة للاسف لا استطيع فهمها



يا غالي انا قلت يلزمك حاجتين: أولاً تحدد  هدف قلبك، فلازم يكون عندك في قلبك شوق جارف للدخول في الشركة مع الله...
ثانياً يلزمك صلاة من قلبك باشتياق أنك تعرف الله شخص حي وحضور مُحيي...

أخي الحبيب مستحيل تعرف الله من خارج الله أو تتلقى المعرفة من جهة العقل والفكر، لأن الإنسان الطبيعي لا يفهم ما لروح الله، لكن روح الله فاحص كل شيء حتى أعماق الله، وهو الذي يعلن ويكشف ويزرع بذرة الإيمان الحي بلمسة سماوية، فمن غير ما يكون غرضك أنك تأتي لله لكي تعرفه في شخصه وتدخل في شركة معه، فصدقني مهما ما عرفت من كلام وفهمت فأنه سيظل نظرية وفكره قد تصير حاجز بينك وبين الله نفسه....
​


----------



## الرب نوري99 (5 يوليو 2014)

يا أخي حتى ولو انا اريد ان اعلم ما تعلمه ويعلمه المؤمنين الاخرين
اتمنى منك او من اي احد اخر ان يوضح لي


----------



## aymonded (5 يوليو 2014)

الرب نوري99 قال:


> يا أخي حتى ولو انا اريد ان اعلم ما تعلمه ويعلمه المؤمنين الاخرين
> اتمنى منك او من اي احد اخر ان يوضح لي



حبيب قلبي الغالي احنا مش متأخرين بس المشكلة في انفتاح الذهن بالروح... أرجوك صلي لو كنت تريد أن الله يعمل في قلبك... وهايدخل كتير ناس تقدر توضحلك اكتر مني لأن اسلوبي قد يكون صعب شوية... النعمة معك
​


----------



## تيمو (5 يوليو 2014)

الرب نوري99 قال:


> *اللي فهمته يعني احنا بنهدف نوصل للآب من خلال الابن ؟
> يعني هدفنا نصل للآب فقط ؟*



لا أدري من أين تأتي باستنتاجاتك ...

قال ذات يوم فيلبس للمسيح : يا سيد آرنا الآب و كفانا ... فأجابه المسيح: أنا معكم زماناً هذه مدته و لم تعرفني..... الذي رآني فقد رأى الآب فكيف تقول أنت أرنا الاب؟ ثم أضاف.... أنا في الآب والآب في.

إجابة المسيح وحواره مع فيلبس يحسم كل نقاشك.

ملاحظتك أن المسيح يُميّز الآب سببه يعود إلى أن الأقانيم تختلف في الوظيفة.


----------



## الرب نوري99 (5 يوليو 2014)

لكن المسيح علمنا ان نصلي للآب من خلال الابن
والمسيح قال لا احد يأتي الى الآب الا بي

يعني دائما هدفنا الآب،،و هذا يجعل اي شخص يشعر بأن الآب مميز عن باقي الاقانيم


----------



## تيمو (5 يوليو 2014)

الرب نوري99 قال:


> لكن المسيح علمنا ان نصلي للآب من خلال الابن
> والمسيح قال لا احد يأتي الى الآب الا بي
> 
> يعني دائما هدفنا الآب،،و هذا يجعل اي شخص يشعر بأن الآب مميز عن باقي الاقانيم



وأين المشكلة في أن تصلي للآب باسم المسيح؟ وكيف يجعل هذا الأمر بنظرك أن الآب مميز عن الباقي؟ 

المسيح نفسه يقول بما معناه وكما أوضحتُ لك: ولماذا تريد أن ترى الآب وأنا معكم كل هذه المدة؟ من رآني فقد رأى الآب. وفي مكان آخر يقول: أنا هو الطريق والحق والحياة، من آمن بي ...

يعني كل الإنجيل لا يتفق مع وجهة نظرك، لأنك أنتَ تأخذ نص وحيد وتبني عليه نظريات مغلوطة. مثال على استنتاجك المغلوط: استفانوس وهو يُرجم صرخ: أيها الرب يسوع اقبل روحي ...


----------



## aymonded (5 يوليو 2014)

حبيب قلبي الغالي بهدوء كده، أولاً لازم تعرف أن المسيح ظهر في الجسد لكي يجعلنا أبناء لله، فأدخلنا فيه من جهة البنوة لكي به ننادي الآب أبونا، مش معنى كده أن ألاب مميز عن باقي الأقانيم، أو هو الهدف فقط، لأ، الله جعلنا ندخل في علاقة شركة معه، فنحن رعية مع القديسين وأهل بيت الله، ولكي لا تبقى مجرد نظرية، فالمسيح الابن اتحد بنا بسر عظيم، لكي نكون بسببه ابناء، يعني نستمد منه غنى التبني، وكما هو واحد مع أبيه والروح القدس يجعلنا بسبب اتحاده لنا ابناء فيه، وبكوننا أبناء صرنا لسنا غرباء عن الثالوث، بل صرنا في المسيح ابناء لله الآب بالروح القدس الذي يطبع ملامح الابن الوحيد فينا، وبذلك صار لنا شركة مع الثالوث القدوس، شركة مع الآب والابن، لا كأنهم منفصلين بل في وحدة لا تنحل أو تنفك، المشكلة أنك مش عارف الهدف من التجسد، ومش قريت رسالة رومية بتدقيق لكي تدخل في سرّ ألإيمان نفسه، لأن الهدف أننا ننال التبني... وبلاش فكرة مين المميز عن الآخر، من جهة الأعظم، لأن دية مشكلة فلسفية بعيدة عن الكتاب المقدس وعمل الله الخلاصي... 
الله أراد ان يدخل في شركة مع الإنسان، والله ليس اجزاء مركبة ولا هو 3 اشخاص بالمعنى الإنسان وفيه واحد مُميز عن آخر، كده مش هايبقى الله الواحد بل يصبح 3 عددياً، ودية المشكلة أنك بتفصل في الثالوث وبتميز أقنوم عن آخر، وكما قال لك الأخ العزيز ميتو أن المسيح الرب نفسه قال أنا والآب واحد، من رآني فقد رأى الآب !!!

يا رب أكون عرفت اوصل حاجة والكلام مش يكون صعب.. والإخوة الأحباء يقدروا أن يستفيضوا أكثر مني.. كن معافي​


----------



## الرب نوري99 (6 يوليو 2014)

اوكي بدأت افهم .. بس آخر سؤال لي قبل الاغلاق
موضوع تجسد الابن .. هل اللاهوت كان غير فعال اثناء حياة المسيح ؟ يعني هل استخدمه فقط في المعجزات وعاش باقي حياته كأنسان عادي ؟


----------



## تيمو (6 يوليو 2014)

الرب نوري99 قال:


> اوكي بدأت افهم .. بس آخر سؤال لي قبل الاغلاق
> موضوع تجسد الابن .. هل اللاهوت كان غير فعال اثناء حياة المسيح ؟ يعني هل استخدمه فقط في المعجزات وعاش باقي حياته كأنسان عادي ؟



لا ، بل كان المسيح إله كامل وبشر كامل


----------



## الرب نوري99 (6 يوليو 2014)

MeToo قال:


> لا ، بل كان المسيح إله كامل وبشر كامل



اعلم ذلك!!
لكن هذا اللاهوت هل كان يستخدمه المسيح دائما او بدأ باستخدامه عندما بدأ بالمعجزات والخ .. بعد عمر ال30؟؟


----------



## aymonded (7 يوليو 2014)

يا غالي المسيح هو الله الكلمة المتجسد، مافيش حاجة اسمها مرة يستخدم لاهوته ومرة يستخدم ناسوته، هو مستحيل ييجي وقت ويقف لاهوته كأنه مش إله، ولا يمكن في مرة يقف ناسوته كأنه لم يتجسد، فاعلم أن التجسد سر اتحاد تام كامل لا نقص فيه أبداً، فالذي تجسد هو الله الكلمة، فالمسيح واحد ولا يصح في تجسد الابن الوحيد يقال أن مرة عاش بتجسده ومرة عاش بتأنسه، لأن لاهوته لم يفارق ناسوته لحظة واحدة ولا طرفة عين، لأن معنى أنه مرة يقف لاهوته ومرة يقف ناسوته يعني الاتحاد منقوض وغير كامل، أو أنه في وقت يصبح مش الله أو وقت يصبح غير متحد بإنسانيتنا...​


----------



## الرب نوري99 (7 يوليو 2014)

مش قصدي انه مرة يكون اله ومرة انسان
بس قصدي اللاهوت اعلم انه لم يفارق ناسوته
لكن كحياة المسيح على الارض !! 33 سنة مرت ! كيف كان يعيش المسيح كانسان ام كاله ؟ هل كان يستخدم لاهوته في معاملته مع الناس الاخرين طوال ال 33 سنة ؟ ام عاش كانسان طبيعي لكن عندما بدأت مهمته الخلاصية اصبح يستحدم لاهوته؟


----------



## aymonded (7 يوليو 2014)

الرب نوري99 قال:


> مش قصدي انه مرة يكون اله ومرة انسان
> بس قصدي اللاهوت اعلم انه لم يفارق ناسوته
> لكن كحياة المسيح على الارض !! 33 سنة مرت ! كيف كان يعيش المسيح كانسان ام كاله ؟ هل كان يستخدم لاهوته في معاملته مع الناس الاخرين طوال ال 33 سنة ؟ ام عاش كانسان طبيعي لكن عندما بدأت مهمته الخلاصية اصبح يستحدم لاهوته؟



يا غالي مهو ردي عليك بيبين أن المسيح عاش إله متجسد، ولم يستخدم لاهوته في وقت معين وفي وقت آخر بلا استخدام، فالمسيح واحد، هو الإله المتجسد... 
​


----------



## الرب نوري99 (7 يوليو 2014)

فاهم والله! بس تصرفاته خلال ال33 سنة مع الناس كان يعاملهم كانسان عادي ولا كاله؟ هل كانوا الناس يعلمون انه 
الله؟؟ يعني 33 سنة مش قليلة مش قادر.اتخيل ازاي الله كان موجود بين العالم


----------



## aymonded (7 يوليو 2014)

الرب نوري99 قال:


> فاهم والله! بس تصرفاته خلال ال33 سنة مع الناس كان يعاملهم كانسان عادي ولا كاله؟ هل كانوا الناس يعلمون انه
> الله؟؟ يعني 33 سنة مش قليلة مش قادر.اتخيل ازاي الله كان موجود بين العالم



مهو علشان كده اسمه سرّ التجسد، ومن الصعوبة التخيل، ازاي الله ظاهر في الجسد، فكل عمل المسيح على الأرض هو الله المتجسد، عاش كما هو الله المتجسد، ولم يحيا كإنسان فقط ولا كإله فقط، بل الله المتجسد منذ تكوينه في بطن العذراء وولادته ليوم صعوده ولغاية الآن هو الله عينه ما قبل التجسد وما بعد التجسد، وما قبل الصليب وما بعد الصليب، لأنه لن يختلف عن كونه الله، وعمله لم ولم ينتهي لأنه لازال يعمل فينا إلى الآن وبقوة بكونه الله... فالموضوع مش تخيل بل إعلان بالروح علشان نقدر نستوعب وندخل في سرّ التجسد، ونعرفه إله حي وحضور مُحيي...
​


----------

